# Firefox has gone rogue!



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I have been using Firefox browser for years, like it much much better than IE. But its last round of updates it went rogue and became my Internet nanny!

It won't go to google.com, says the site can't be "trusted". Usually there is a button to click on that says "I understand the risk", but not with google, it is totally blocked. Same thing with dropbox and several other sites.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I haven't observed that. You might want to scan your system for malware.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Can you go back to a restore point before the updates? 

I haven't had that problem either.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I think I will have to seek professional help. For the computer that is! 

Firefox is blocking aol, google, youtube, dropbox, and others that I need to use. I just have the free Avast software for viruses and have noticed some malware getting thru anyway. Some really obnoxious popup ads and stuff running in the background I don't recognize. Stop it with task manager, a few minutes later it will be running again. So I will just have it scanned and scrubbed and get advice about the browser at the same time. I have done a restore in the past but me and windows 8 don't get along, I don't feel confident doing it.


----------



## Moboiku (Mar 7, 2014)

Yep - sounds like you have something you shouldn't. Try downloading Malwarebytes and running that. I've had really good success with it.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I've used Spybot S&D and CCleaner for a while with good results on top of my Avast antivirus.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Open your browser and go to the Firefox settings and see what other add ons are there and enabled. The last time I had problems with Firefox that was the issue.. those unasked for add-ons.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I can go to all those sites using FF :shrug:


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I had that same issue when I added another user account to my win 8 for dd. The computer did it's thing and firefox on her account was that way. Still fine on my account. I couldn't access any search engine at all. If I had the web address most of our other sites worked fine. It started with timing out, then it went to failed connection and finally the untrusted connection thing. At one point it gave me the option to make an exemption. At that point I was extremely frustrated so I did. So far it seems that everything is ok.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Sorry - I see this thread is a couple of weeks old but I have to put in a plug for Chrome. Chrome is mush lighter weight, faster and easier to manipulate. The only add-in you need for it is the IE-Tab if you like some sites that are geared toward IE, the IE-Tab add-in will make them look fine.

FF is 25 year old technology and since it is maintained by a staff of "volunteers" it sometimes suffers. Chrome is maintained by Google so there is a business interest in making it good, and that shows.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

1948CaseVAI said:


> Sorry - I see this thread is a couple of weeks old but I have to put in a plug for Chrome. Chrome is mush lighter weight, faster and easier to manipulate. The only add-in you need for it is the IE-Tab if you like some sites that are geared toward IE, the IE-Tab add-in will make them look fine.
> 
> FF is 25 year old technology and since it is maintained by a staff of "volunteers" it sometimes suffers. Chrome is maintained by Google so there is a business interest in making it good, and that shows.


I have 2 problems with Chrome. 1) I couldn't figure it out. It isn't as friendly out of the gates as some browsers and 2) I like to have the pretense that 1 company doesn't know absolutely everything about me, and using google products pretty much takes that away. It is also why I do not use Gmail and only google through a proxy search engine most of the time.


----------

